# Good deal on a univex slicer?



## gersus (Mar 25, 2012)

I have an opportunity to purchase a used univex slicer for $50. He says it needs a new blade, is missing the sharpening part, and can't get it to adjust the slice thickness. I have no idea if it's worth it given its issues or not. If someone could help me out I'd appreciate it. thanks!


----------



## gersus (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is the blurry pic he sent me.


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 25, 2012)

It's going to need a couple of hundred dollars worth of work. I would keep looking on Craigslist! Good luck, Jeff.


----------



## gersus (Mar 25, 2012)

Bummer, thanks though.


----------



## couger78 (Mar 25, 2012)

gersus said:


> I have an opportunity to purchase a used univex slicer for $50. He says it needs a new blade, is missing the sharpening part, and can't get it to adjust the slice thickness. I have no idea if it's worth it given its issues or not. If someone could help me out I'd appreciate it. thanks!


Strike 1, 2 & 3....those three issues (new blade, new sharpener & depth adjustment fix) all add up to $$$$ pretty quickly. I came across similarly priced models that needed 'help'. Best to keep looking. The good news is: the right one will _eventually_ show up at the right price.

Kevin


----------

